# Hobie outback for sale



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a yellow Hobie Outback for sale. Everything is going with it. $1600. Contact nick at (251)213-5233, or by email- [email protected], or on this thread. Thanks.

mirage drive
cassette 
hobie paddle 
hobie dry bag
hobie cart
hobie stake out pole
hobie livewell
hobie rod extensions
anchor trolley system
hummingbird fish finder


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

Price dropped:: $1600 for everything


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

Sold!!!!!


----------

